# Installed RS3 Spoiler Today



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Here are some pictures of what it looks like on the A3. Just did it earlier and took some pictures.


----------



## djomlas (Nov 19, 2008)

damn thats nice!
is the color spot on, or is it just in pics that it looks a little off?


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

loving the s3 diffuser


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Very Nice! :thumbup:

No OpenSky :thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

:thumbup:

looks awesome!

curious to see how it looks on other colors


----------



## Speedy6 (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks nice


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

djomlas said:


> damn thats nice!
> is the color spot on, or is it just in pics that it looks a little off?


The color is the same but the RS3 spoiler is plastic, so you will not get the paint to match exactly with the metal roof. Plastic is different so it will show a bit different, you can notice this on lighter colors, but when they are darker it is harder to tell. 

Thanks for the comments everyone, its good the spoiler turned out looking great. Now I got to install my S3 sideskirts and then put my new customized headlights on and the exterior of the car will be complete.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

How much did it cost, minus paint?


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

it looks interesting! did you order this as an OEM part from Europe? Did you try painting it? or did it come in Silver?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks nice. Pretty sweet.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

damn this is pretty rick ross


----------



## Grimp (Mar 11, 2011)

rick89 said:


> The color is the same but the RS3 spoiler is plastic, so you will not get the paint to match exactly with the metal roof. Plastic is different so it will show a bit different, you can notice this on lighter colors, but when they are darker it is harder to tell.
> 
> Thanks for the comments everyone, its good the spoiler turned out looking great. Now I got to install my S3 sideskirts and then put my new customized headlights on and the exterior of the car will be complete.


FYI the OEM RS3 spoiler is made in carbon/kevelar if i remember correctly


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> damn this is pretty rick ross


rose-ey!!!!


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

it looks nice, but it's not worth upgrading too.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Where was it ordered from? Price?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks Good!!:thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Where was it ordered from? Price?


Told ya :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Told ya :laugh:


Ontario isn't that far. I can just drive and take his for cheaper then buying :thumbup:


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

I beleive bks sells them. You use the org s line rear brake light It was 600 for spoiler and rear brake light shipped Since rick's car is not an sline he had to order the brake light with the spoiler 

As for the paint he payed 450 for the spoiler painted and installed and also included painting his side skirts:thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

greyjetta said:


> I beleive bks sells them. You use the org s line rear brake light It was 600 for spoiler and rear brake light shipped Since rick's car is not an sline he had to order the brake light with the spoiler
> 
> As for the paint he payed 450 for the spoiler painted and installed and also included painting his side skirts:thumbup:


Thanks. Yea, I saw BKS sells them ($699 before VAT). Wasn't sure if he got it somewhere else or not.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

It looks good but I'd be hard pressed to make that investment. 

Is the antenna fin color matched on non-open sky cars? Or was that custom?

Either way, nice work.


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

drew138 said:


> It looks good but I'd be hard pressed to make that investment.
> 
> Is the antenna fin color matched on non-open sky cars? Or was that custom?
> 
> Either way, nice work.


Non sunroofed cars have colour matched antenna


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Has a nice flow to it w/o opensky! too pricey for that kind of investment... Votex ftw?


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

everfresh59 said:


> Has a nice flow to it w/o opensky! too pricey for that kind of investment... Votex ftw?


Since the rs3 does not come with the opensky option. You will see all of them like this except they have the silver sides and colour matched top of spoiler


----------

